# 58' Fury Modified



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








[/IMG]

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view















Hi all,just a recent resto on a 1993 Revell 58' Fury promod. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








[/IMG]


----------



## t_stew78 (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Good work. Looks great !!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

MoPar to ya! Nice build!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

love it!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

That is so cool!!!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks all,,havent been on in a while,I should set e-mail reply to me,i forget to set the post that way. Yea its a kitbash for sure. I like the odd color.


----------

